# We love our new Hearthstone Homestead



## waterloom (Jan 6, 2008)

We love our new Hearthstone. Here are some before and after photos. Hearthstone Homestead has warmed up our house, replacing an old Avalon (with a very noisy fan). Peace!


----------



## jpl1nh (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice!! Now we need smoe pictures with it fired up!


----------



## rdrcr56 (Jan 7, 2008)

That sure looks like a homestead ;-)


----------



## WILDSOURDOUGH (Jan 7, 2008)

That IS a beautiful stove- and a very nice hearth too !

From the pictures i'd say that it looks like it's good for another 100 years.
(how come no Kentucky long rifle above the mantle ?- OH I guess the women took that space over too  )


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 7, 2008)

When you say new do you mean new to you? I don't think you have a new model. Is that firescreen for your stove? That would be nice.


----------



## Harley (Jan 8, 2008)

I think rdr has it right - I do think that is a homestead - very nice none-the-less - looks great, and is probably doing a nice job of heating up the "homestead".

Edit... at first look at the pictures - I thought it was wood flooring right in front of the hearth, which looks pretty close, but on second look - are you extending and putting tile or something else in front of the hearth?


----------



## DonCT (Jan 8, 2008)

Yea, that's a Homestead.

See my stove for a Heritage. 

Very nice stove though


----------



## Highbeam (Jan 8, 2008)

Those look like tan colored tiles out front. Oh, now I see the mantleshield too. Cool.


----------



## waterloom (Jan 9, 2008)

rdrcr56 said:
			
		

> That sure looks like a homestead ;-)



You are absolutely right--it IS a homestead. In the excitement of finally being warm, I got my details mixed up. Thanks for the heads up. I corrected my original message.


----------



## waterloom (Jan 9, 2008)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> When you say new do you mean new to you? I don't think you have a new model. Is that firescreen for your stove? That would be nice.



Brand new, but a Homestead, not a Heritage (my error). Yup, that's a firescreen--nice for getting things going although in retrospect, I doubt we will use it much.


----------



## waterloom (Jan 9, 2008)

Harley said:
			
		

> I think rdr has it right - I do think that is a homestead - very nice none-the-less - looks great, and is probably doing a nice job of heating up the "homestead".
> 
> Edit... at first look at the pictures - I thought it was wood flooring right in front of the hearth, which looks pretty close, but on second look - are you extending and putting tile or something else in front of the hearth?



rdr was right--it is a homestead. And yes, that is wood flooring in front of the hearth, but with a black metal heat shield on top of it. In the older installation (the Avalon), we had no protection on the floor because the stove was in a brick pit about a foot deep.


----------

